# Let the TERROR begin.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, it's World Cup time again. Two weeks of unrelenting terror. And I don't think I'm got enough Clonazepam to get me through !

Please....if there is a god...please.....this time. At least let us sail through the qualifying groups without me having to bite my nails right up to the elbow.

Anyway, take care folks. I won't be here for a while (till Tuesday, which is a long time for me!) coz I have my grandmothers cremation on Monday. And I'm not going to take any clonazepam for that. I don't want to stand there stoned out of my brain. I want to feel the grief. I want to cry.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

(Take care on Monday.)

So, for those of us not in the know...and because they mention the
Great God Almighty England...I post the following from MSN Net News.

The wait is finally over.

After four years the World Cup is finally here, and in order to sound like you know what you're talking about around the watercooler for the next month, this two-minute guide to the world's biggest sporting event is just the ticket.

Which team is the best? Who are the tournament's biggest stars? Who's on the way up and on the way out? Topics also covered will be World Cup dark horses, stars to watch, the biggest first-round matches and controversies, the U.S. players to watch, Germany itself and of course, who'll win the world's biggest prize.

Best teams

Brazil ? The defending World Cup champions and five-time overall winners have already been penciled in by most experts as the team to beat. Boasting the world's most skilled and dynamic players from front to back, including World Player of the Year Ronaldinho, no one will be surprised to see the Sele?ao holding the trophy again on July 9 in Berlin.

Italy ? The Italians haven't won the Cup since 1982 and have all the right pieces to make a realistic charge in 2006. Their explosive strike force of Luca Toni and Alberto Gilardino will make opposing defenders cringe, while their always solid defense should provide ample cover as the Azzurri surge into the latter stages.

*England ? The English have not been better positioned to win a World Cup since they took the honors on home soil in 1966, but the broken foot of talismanic striker Wayne Rooney might be their undoing if replacements Peter Crouch or 17-year old Theo Walcott get lost in the bright lights.*

Argentina ? Another perennial favorite that hasn't been able to win in more than 20 years, the Albiceleste have learned from their disastrous results in 2002 and have brought a volatile mixture of youth and experience to Germany ? anything can happen, but the tournament's most difficult grouping awaits them.

Germany ? No, the Germans don't have the big names such as Beckenbauer or Matth?us anymore, but host nations enjoy an enormous advantage and coach J?rgen Klinsmann has lifted the trophy himself (in 1990) and will know how to prepare his team. The only question mark will be the pressure to succeed from a ravenous home media and fan base.

Biggest stars

Ronaldinho (Brazil) ? It's been a long time since one player truly stood head and shoulders above all others, but Ronaldinho is in a position to cement permanent status in the Legends of the Game club. There's simply nothing this special player can't do with the ball.

David Beckham (England) ? The England heartthrob is the most recognized soccer player on the planet. But beyond his amazing marketability as an icon, he plays the game with passion and leads by example. Want to see a perfect pass in soccer? Watch Becks ...
Photo Galleries...

Ronaldinho, Brazil

David Beckham, England

Michael Ballack, Germany

Thierry Henry, France

Francesco Totti, Italy

Michael Ballack (Germany) ? The German captain has long been his country's best player and he showed it back in 2002 by leading his team to a surprise trip to the final. Ballack missed that match due to suspension, so he'll be fired up to get back, especially in front of the home fans.

Thierry Henry (France) ? The fabulous Frenchman is a legend in the club game where he plays with English Premiership club Arsenal, but that success has never translated into the international game. At 29, he's at the absolute pinnacle of his powers, and this will be his best shot to regain prior French glory.

Francesco Totti (Italy) ? A versatile, experienced talent, the Italian superstar can make plays out of the midfield or finish off goals from the striker position, but unfortunately for the success-starved Italian fans, Totti broke his leg a few months ago. He has healed enough to train again and will most likely see the field, but his effectiveness may be compromised.

Watch them shine

Steven Gerrard (England) ? There are very few midfielders in the game that can make an impact on both sides of the ball as the English star. Tenacious marking along with powerful and accurate long-range shooting give Gerrard the ability to turn any game on its heels.

Khalid Boulahrouz (Netherlands) ? Holland has a rich recent history of proven defenders such as Jaap Stam, Frank de Boer and Ronald Koeman, and Boulahrouz continues that lineage with solid positioning, experienced marking and the ability to get forward and deliver the ball to his attackers.

Didier Drogba (Ivory Coast) ? Leading the Ivory Coast to its first appearance at the World Cup, Drogba will be the focal point of a strong attack that will build from the back and balk at the notion that African teams lack structure and discipline. Look for the Chelsea hitman to trouble some of the world's best defenses.

Kaka (Brazil) ? How do you stand out on a team that features Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Roberto Carlos, et al.? For Brazil midfielder Kaka, it's done by tireless running and an incessant drive toward the goal. The talented youngster can slip by defenders as if they're not even there and will be a huge part of Brazil's success.

Alexander Frei (Switzerland) ? Lucky to be included in one of the World Cup's easier groups, the Swiss marksman will feast on the haphazard defenses of South Korea and Togo, and is familiar enough with the French back line to be able to break them down as well.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Fantastic time the world cup but the only thing that sucks is being in Oz. The time difference makes the games almost unwatchable with most starting after midnight. With the new born keeping us in perpetual state of sleep deprivation, I don't think I'll get a chance to watch many games at all. And there is no chance of recording the game and trying not to hear the results with all the air time the cup is getting here because of the Socceroos. I'll just have to watch the highlights and miss out on the thrill of watching the live game  .

But how unlucky are we. After 32 years Australia qualifies only to find out we have to play Brazil!

May the best team win.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Milan, your country has a Dutch coach. He managed to get South-Korea to play the semi finals in 2002, which was unique for SK. So I hope he can do the same for/with the Australian team. He is one of the best (dutch)coaches there is and a very sympathetic man.

Im watching Australia play Japan at this very moment.

And Holland won their first match and thats a great start. And England too!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

England sure looked shaky on saturday, Martin.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i think the word your looking for seb is sh*t


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I disagree JC. I thought we were excellent in the first half. Paraguay are not a team to be underestimated, and, as is the norm in this country, if we don't beat everyone by 3,4,5,6 or 7 seven goals, then we're suddenly crap. I don't understand it. We beat a tricky team 1-0, in the first game, in 85 degrees temperature, and everyone is moaning.

Jammy Ozzies beating the nips. And if there are any Swedes on this board....HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

The best team I've seen so far have is Portugal. But no doubt that will be eclipsed x 100,000,000 by Brazil tonight.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sorry cant agree.... im the first to give credit where credit is due but if they carry on like this then we dont stand a chance,but then again after just watching brazil anything can happen


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I watched 20 mins of the Brazil v Croatia game this morning and was somewhat under whelmed with the Brazilians - I was expecting so much more.

Wendy, I hope you're right about the Dutch coach and he managers to get the Socceroos to the next level. Anything is possible.

I'm also astonished with the amount of air time the world cup is getting here in Oz. For a country so much into their cricket, rugby/rugby union and aussie rules the football is getting a lot of attention. The place went nuts after we beat the Japs. All we need to do is to keep our wits and not lose badly against Brazil and give Croatia a run for their money. Fun times (anxiety :? ) ahead.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Have to admit...I'm not a huge soccer* (incidenty, I love Martinelv. Have you see those wildlife programs about elephant copulation? Well, take a good look at his photo and you'll get my drift...) fan as a rule...but I watched the Aussies play Brazil the other night and enjoyed every minute of it.

Frustrating, as it looked like we had them within reach which noone expected, but I think we did well to hold Brazil 2-0.

Now we just need to draw with Croatia to get through...awesome stuff.



> I'm also astonished with the amount of air time the world cup is getting here in Oz. For a country so much into their cricket, rugby/rugby union and aussie rules the football is getting a lot of attention.


Yeah...isn't it strange Milan. Everyone here in Oz has gone World Cup mad. I kinda like it!!!!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Brazil is such a weird team this year. They still have so much talent...i mean, i love watching them play...but wow, did they ever make a lot of mistakes during the Austrailia match. Am i the only one who found it annoying that the commentator kept pointing out how Ronaldo's career was over. I mean, leave the guy alone.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Am i the only one who found it annoying that the commentator kept pointing out how Ronaldo's career was over. I mean, leave the guy alone.


Yeah...he was relentless...and when he kept going on about people saying he was overweight, I kept expecting this huge guy to come sauntering onto the field carrying his belly. He didn't look terribly overweight to me and seemed fit enough...but then again I haven't exactly been following his career so I have nothing to compare him to.

I was just happy Brazil made so many mistakes...it made the Aussies look good, although their skills are obviously a huge cut above as we still looked a little clumsy in comparison.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Come off it guys. Ronaldo is a big fat chuff bucket. Every football commentator knows it. You just have to look at him. When they brought him off and put on Robhinio, they looked a fantastic team.

Anyway, as usual, we scrape through the group to face the might of....Equador. Without any strikers. Michael Owen (broken), Wayne Rooney (genius, but unfit), Peter Crouch (400 feet tall and useless) and Theo Walcott (as fast as s**t off a shovel, but never played a competitive game and not old enough to buy alcohol).

Still, hope is not......lost. Until we meet Holland in the q/finals. Sob.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

WooHoo...

The Aussies are through.

All of a sudden I think I love soccer!*

Sorry, I just can't help thinking about Martin. Has ever such a gorgeous, talented, mentally and financially stable man ever walked this earth? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Epiphany said:


> WooHoo...
> 
> The Aussies are through.
> 
> All of a sudden I think I love soccer!


Bugger - you beat me to it Epiphany.

Yes!! Through to the second round.

Time to beat the spaghetti munchers.

And remember Epiphany its called football. Some will be offended it you call it soccer*.

Anyway, I hate Australia. This country stinks. I'd rather live in a cold, damp, wet, expensive country where nothing works, as long as Martinelv lives there too.

But being in Australia I'll accept our traditional names for the sport - that being 'Wog-ball' or 'Poofter-ball' (wog being a derogatory term for Australian immigrants and you all know what poofter means).

I think all this attention on the WC will finally change the status of football (soccer) in Australia. They even had the Footy show (oz rugby league) in Germany running a special dedicated to the Socceroos. Growing up I remember the rivalry between those who played rugby and soccer. It was the rugby players who used the above mentioned terms when referring to the ones who played soccer*. As far as the rugby player was concerned soccer* was a girls game.

But of course that's not true. Football is a man's game, and I apologise for everything I've said. I'm now off to engage in some solo flagillation for being such a bad person.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> And remember Epiphany its called football. Some will be offended it you call it soccer.


I know Milan...but I just can't bring myself to call it football. AFL is football (I guess for you being on the east coast, football would be rugby...it's ok, I'll let that slide).

It's really easy to get caught up in the hype though isn't it?!!!

I have a question...(seeing as I am a virgin to the game).
Can I ask what happens in the case of the 3 players for Croatia who were red carded? Now that they are out of the World Cup are those red cards null and void or do they still receive some sort of penalty?

Just curious.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, hearty congratulations to the Oz for making it through to the next round. Good show, considering this is your first world cup. Who do you have next? Portugal, Spain or Mexico? If so, I fancy your chances against the first and last, but not Spain.

As regards the three yellow cards. Sigh. It was the English referee. He 'forgot' he had already booked the player and should have sent him off. Twat.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah...our first World Cup in 36 years or something equally ridiculous.

We're up against Italy next.



> It was the English referee. He 'forgot' he had already booked the player and should have sent him off. Twat.


Well put Martin...although seeing as it made no difference to the outcome, it can be overlooked.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Right, from now on, whenever someone calls football 'soccer', I will flex my immense moderator powers and do something that is strictly forbidden and I will probably be banned for life from this board. But as football is the only thing that matters in this world, I'm sure he'll understand. :shock: FIFA, the football governing body, stands for the Federation of International FOOTBALL (note - not soccer) Associations.

Anyway, to more important matters - Horraaaay, England sccrrrrrrrrrraaaaaape past a tiny south american country 1-0. Sigh.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Bloody drama queen Italians.

Did you see that penalty awarded to the Italians after the most pathetic of all fake trips - the ref should be shot.

Sorry; venting - pissed off and disappointed.

Could have been a fantastic run for the Australians.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

This is shaping up to be a fairly predictible World Cup, which isn't a bad thing. There are a good six teams who could all potentially win it. 
Arg V Ger, the winner of this game will porbably win the whole thing.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Australia v Itlay


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, very unlucky for the Oz. But worse than that, how I hate the cheating, diving Germa.....no, sorry, I can't say it.

I reckon it'll be a Brazil/Argie final.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Right, from now on, whenever someone calls football 'soccer', I will flex my immense moderator powers and do something that is strictly forbidden


Kind of tempting to test these superhuman powers of yours Martin. I would love to see you do something that is "strictly forbidden" :wink:

However, I will attempt to restrain myself long enough to say that the "football" refs didn't seem to give the Aussie's an inch, but that we did extremely well to get as far as we did. Yay us!!!

Milan I love your pic...it says it all.

I have lost interest in the "football" now that we are out, so GO England or someone!!!

I do have to ask though why it is such a big deal if it is called soccer or football? Calling it soccer leaves no doubt as to which sport your are talking about. If I started waffling on about what *I* call football none of you would have any idea what the hell I was talking about...I don't have a problem with calling my football Aussie Rules.

Anyway...I'm over the *soccer* (sooo...you gonna make good on your threat Martin???) :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

England are out too. But so are all the favourites. The final will probably be between France and Italy, the two seeded teams that no one thought had a chance of winning. I want Italy to win for some reason.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm too depressed about the soccer to mess with your posts. It's over for me. As long as the French don't win.

Come on Italy...land on thy mother.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Come on Italy...land on thy mother


I am really really hoping you meant land OF my mother Martin!!!! :shock:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG...Martin. I just read back through.



> Sorry, I just can't help thinking about Martin. Has ever such a gorgeous, talented, mentally and financially stable man ever walked this earth? I seriously doubt it.


Hahahahaha...maybe you can read minds.  
I bow to your immense superhuman moderator powers and your prowess at managing to humble me when called for. Indeed talented. 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

8) I try my best.

So, now that the horror is over again, team of the tournament? (4-4-2)

Buffon (Italy)
Lahm (Germs)
Cannavaro (Italy)
Ferdinand (England)
Sorin (Argentina)
Ze Roberto (Brazil)
Frings (Germany)
Riquelme (Argentina)
Rodriguez (Argentina)
Klose (Germs)
Poldanski (Germs)

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

*Zinedine Zidane*-The Bestest


----------

